# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Petro Korcari, kryearkitekti i Ali Pashës

## Albo

*Petro Korcari zbulohet e vërteta për kryearkitektin e Ali Pashës*

Dr. Irakli Koçollari

Publikimi për herë të parë, mbas 200 vitesh, i dokumenteve që mbante brenda vetes Arkivi per sonal i Ali Pashës, ka ofruar veç të tjerave mundësinë të rishikohen dhe korigjohen shumë çështje të jetës dhe veprës së Pashait tepelenas, të cilat ose janë interpretuar gabim, ose kanë mbetur të pasigurta, ose për shkak të mungesës së informacionit, të provave apo dokumeteve janë prezantuar pasaktësisht apo kanë lënë hije dyshimi. Dokumentet e shumta të këtij Arkivi kanë zbuluar gjithashtu edhe fakte të tjera të panjohura apo prova e dokumente të pakontestueshme për të korigjuar shumë pohime, shkrime, studime apo konkluzione të biografëve dhe historianëve të së kaluarës, të cilat për shkak të mangësive dokumentare, burimeve arkivore, etj,duket se kanë pasur pasaktësi por në ndonjë rast edhe gabuar!
Por, kjo nuk ka qenë dhe nuk do të jetë edhe në të ardhmen një gjë e re në studimet dhe kërkimet historike. Zbulimi apo prurjet e reja dokumentare do të “detyrojnë” përherë historinë e shkruar “të ulë kokën” për të riparë, pasuruar dhe korigjuar vetveten për të shkuar kështu përherë e më shumë në kufijtë e së vërtetës. Rishikimi i historisë nën dritën e prurjeve të reja është në fund të fundit vlerë dhe shenjë e vitalitetit shkencor të saj!

*Kryearkitekti i Aliut, nga qyteti i Korçës?*
E njëjta gjë do të duhet të ndodhë edhe me një numur jo të vogël ngjarjesh, faktesh dhe personazhesh të epokës së Ali Pashës por edhe me vetë këtë të fundit, pas hapjes së këtij fondi arkivor. Në radhën e të papriturave të këndëshme që na zbulon me kënaqësi Arkivi i dokumenteve të Ali Pashës janë edhe disa letra – “Ankesa nga populli”, “Urdhëra të Vezirit për shpërblime” apo “Vërtetim pagesash”, të cilat sqarojnë përfundimisht mjaft çështje të mbetura të mjegullta, të pasigurta apo të pasakta rreth disa personazheve historikë pranë Pashait të Janinës.
Një e tillë është edhe ajo që lidhet me emrin, veprat dhe origjinën e Kryemjeshtrit (Kryearkitektit) të ndërtimeve të Pashallëkut të Janinës, që gjer më tësh është thirrur “Petro Korçari”.
Rreth kësaj figure intriguese dhe tepër interesante, në vitin 1978, shkrimtari dhe hulumtuesi ynë i shquar Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi, botoi një studim modest të titulluar: “Petro Korçari – kryearkitetkti i Ali Pashës”. Për të vërtetuar origjinën “nga Korça” të këtij arkitetkti, Shuteriqi me shumë korrektësi i është referuar atyre pohimeve dhe pasazheve të pakta që ofronin gjer atëhere publikimet e udhëtarve të huaj në pashallëk, të tillë si konsulli anglez Ë.M. Lik, Konsulli francez F. Pukvili, ushtarakët S. Hjuxh, Vadenkur, udhëtari J. Hobhauz e ndonjë tjetër.
Autorët e përmendur më sipër në shkrimet e tyre vlerësojnë ndërtimet dhe punimet e ndryshme fortifikuese apo hidroteknike nëpër territoret e Pashallëkut duke shprehur bashkë me admirimet edhe konsiderata për vetë arkitektin e ndërtimet e tij. Kështu, Liku shkruan: “...chief architect named Peter of Koritza ëho constructet bridge and sarai ....” (1) Ë.M.Leak:” Travels in Northern Grece and...”, London 1835, vol I, f 223.) Ndërsa në një pasazh të mëvonë po ky autor shkruan: “ ... his property and family are at Koritza....” (2) (Ë.M.Leak:” Travels in Northern Grece and...”, London 1835, vol I, f. 254.) Po me këtë titull e gjejmë të emërtuar Petron edhe në shkrimet e Pukvilit: “...Mjeshtër Petrua...” (3) F.C.H. L. Poqueville: “Voyage de Grece”, Paris 1826, Vol II, f. 41, f. 271). Ndërsa ushtaraku Vadencourt shprehet: “fortifikimet e Aliut zakonisht drejtohen ... nga një Shqiptar me emrin Petro....” (4) (Vadencourt :”...
Nisur nga këto dhe dëshmi të shkurta dhe kalimtare, të lëna në ditaret e shënimeve apo botimet e mëvona të tyre, Shuteriqi në monografinë e tij të admirueshme ka konkluduar se: “Ky qytet i lindjes kush mund të jetë tjetër veçse Korça, prej të cilit Petroja ka marrë emrin?.... Petroja është pra edhe familjarisht banues i qytetit të Korçës.” (5) ( Shuteriqi , Dh. S.; “Petro Korçari – Kryearkitekt i Ali Pashë Tepelenës.”, Mihal Duri, Tiranë 1978, f.14)
*
Jo Petro Korçari, por Petro Vithkuqari!*
Padyshim, duke mos pasur synim dhe interes të veçantë qëmtimin e biografisë së mjeshtrit, udhëtarët dhe diplomatët e huaj i janë referuar për t’u orientuar thjesht emrit Petro dhe për ta identifikuar më tej atë, kanë vendosur për mbiemër, emrin e viseve prej nga ai vinte - Korçën....
Por, kjo natyrisht nuk nënkuptonte që ai nuk ishte pikërisht nga ky qytet – Korça, se kishte lindur në këtë qytet – Korçë dhe që kishte brenda në këtë vend banesën e tij.
Një dokument fare i thjeshtë por tepër interesant, që gjendet brenda rradhës së dokumenteve personale të Arkivit të Ali Pashës, na sqaron tanimë gjithçka rreth, origjinës dhe vendbanimit të Kryearkitektit të Ali Pashës, Petros.
Është një letër e thjeshtë e shkruar nga banorët e Vithkuqit, apo më saktë një “ankesë nga populli” drejtuar Vezirit, Ali Pashës. Është një reagim kolektiv ndaj shpërdorimit të pushtetit nga nënpunësit e tij. E thënë ndryshe, është një pakënaqësi ndaj arbitraritetit të funksionarve të shtetit. Duket se arbitrariteti i hirerarkive është një plagë aq e vjetër sa edhe vetë shteti dhe duket se kjo e keqe e ka shoqëruar aparatin shtetror nga një kohë në tjetrën, deri në ato moderne. Letra e vithkuqarve drejtuar Ali Pashës ka numrin arkivor 1091 dhe mban datën 22 Korrik 1818. Në të thuhet:

*Letra-Ankesë e Vithkuqarëve drejtuar Ali Pashës*
I madhërishmi dhe i shumëndrituri zoti ynë Vezir, Ali Pasha! Skllevërit e tu të bindur të përulen, të nderojnë me respekt dhe puthin dorën tënde duke iu lutur Zotit... të të japë shendet dhe fuqi!
Mbetemi plotësisht të bindur dhe në shërbimin tënd në tërë vendin tonë.... duke shkuar dhe shërbyer aty ku ka nevojë emri dhe autoriteti yt dhe nëse nuk bëjmë atë që do urdhëri yt le të ndëshkohemi nga shpata e jote.
Por, gjëmën që na ka bërë Aris agai së bashku me Bylykbashin e ri nuk shkruhen me asnjë lloj pene dhe karte ... Ata u lëshuan mbi bagëti dhe qingja dhe ç’u pëlqente, i rrëmbenin dhe nuk paguanin asgjë... Dhe nuk mjaftuan gjithë këto, por erdhi edhe djali i Sito Gjançit, i cili pasi kishte marrë një letër nga Ariz agai, së bashku me Bylykbashin dhe një grup djemsh përdhosën një mëhallë të tërë. Mandej, duke mos u ndalur, ata rrëmbyen një vajzë të fejuar, e cila atë kohë ndodhej brenda në shtëpinë e të fejuarit. Kjo vajzë është bijë e kushëriut të Mjeshtrit Petro, shërbëtorit tënd të ndërtimeve.
Në radhët e shtëpive që ata hynë me dhunë dhe i përdhosën, e para ishte shtëpia e Mjeshtrit Petro dhe mbas saj të njëjtin fat pësuan tërë shtëpitë e mëhallës. Me një paudhësi të shfrenuar ata nuk nguruan të vënë dorë edhe mbi gratë që kundërshtonin aktet e tyre, aq më keq ata dhunuan pa pikë turpi edhe vajzën e cila ndodhej brenda në shtëpinë e Mjeshtrit tënd të ndërtimeve, Petro.
Aman, o Zoti ynë! Të puthim këmbët dhe të lutemi t’u tregosh vendin dhe ndëshkosh ata që bënë këtë turp, duke filluar nga Sito Gjançi dhe të gjithë të tjerët që i shkonin pas si djali i konomatit, Naum Tavanxhiu, Kristo Luçi, dhe të tjerë.
Tu bëfshin vitet me mijë!
22 Korrik 1818
Të gjithë ne Vithkuqarët të vegjël , të mëdhenj, burra e gra, duke mbetur të bindurit e tu, të përulemi me nderime dhe me shpresë. (6)(“Arhio Ali Pasa” – Genadio Vivliothiki – Tomos G, Instituto Neoelenikon Erevnon,Athina 2007, f.124-125)
***
Pa dashur të bëjmë komente të gjata për këtë dokument, duket qartë përmes pohimeve të banorve të Vithkuqit se shtëpia e Kryearkitektit të Ali Pashës, Petros ndodhet në Vithkuq dhe se ky mjeshtër është nga ky vend. Bëjmë më dije gjithashtu se, Ariz Laska, i cili përmëndet në këtë dokument, vërtetohet edhe nga një numër aktesh dhe shkresash të tjera të këtij Arkivi se ka qënë njeri i policisë të Ali Pashës dhe pikërisht këtë vit, 1818, ai ka qënë i ngarkuar të shërbejë në Vithkuq dhe fshatrat përreth.
Por, radha e mjeshtërve të ndërtimit nga këto vise, - krahinat e Korçës duket se nuk mbaron me kaq.
Në fondin e dokumenteve të panjohura të Arkivit të Ali Pashës gjejmë edhe shkrime dhe letra të tjera që na rrëfejnë se në shërbimt të Ali Pashës dhe për nevojat e ndërtimit të veprave më të rëndësishme inxhinjerike me karakter ekonomik, social apo ushtarak shërbenin edhe disa “Mjeshtra ndërtimi” të tjerë nga viset e Korçës.
Ai që tërheq më së shpeshti vëmëndjen në radhët e tyre është një “Usta dhe mjeshtër i ndërtimeve – Themëli....” Nga këto dokumente, kryesisht “evidenca”, “situacione” të punimeve të kryera, vërtetohen një sërë ndërtimesh dhe punime në objekte të rëndësishme që ai ka realizuar për shumë vite.
Duke renditur disa prej tyre do të përmëndim të parin një situacion të plotë dhe të gjërë punimesh që ai ka kryer për rikonstruksioni e plotë të Sarajeve të Ali Pashës në Tepelenë. Dokumenti mban datën 16 Gusht 1809 dhe bën të njëhur se “...Usta Themëli ka punuar nga 12 Tetori 1808 gjer më 15 Korrik 1809, për rikonstruksionin tërësor të sarajeve të Pashit, në Tepelenë dhe ka kryer konkretisht këto punime....”(9) (“Arhio Ali Pasa” – Genadio Vivliothiki – Tomos B, Instituto Neoelenikon Erevnon, Athina 2007, f. 98)
Një dokument tjetër i kësaj natyre, që mban datën 1 Gusht 1809, bën fjalë për “përfundimin e punimeve fortifikuese ushtarake, ndërtimin e kullave mbrojtëse, të kryera në Qafa e Rehovës - Berat, të drejtuara nga “Usta Themeli....”. Dokumenti verteton shumën që kanë marrë punëtorët për punimet e kryera. (9).(“Arhio Ali Pasa” – Genadio Vivliothiki – Tomos B, Instituto Neoelenikon Erevnon, Athina 2007, f. 91-3
Ndërsa, në një “Urdhër” të lëshuar nga Ali Pasha për financjerin e tij – Tito Baltadorin mësojmë një fakt tepër interesant. Ai na zbulon se nga ç’vend është Usta Themeli dhe kush janë të afërmit e tij. Ky dokument mban datën 17 Shkurt 1813 dhe flet për “Mjeshtër – Themelin”, pagesën e marrë nga Dhimitër dhe Zafir Themeli, djali dhe nipi i tij, për punimet e kryera në Gjirokastër.
Nëse u referohemi kohës kur ai ka kryer punimet në këtë qytet dhe sasisë së parave të mara duket se Usta themeli ka drejtuar punë voluminoze dhe nuk përjashtohet që ato të lidhen me rikonstruksionin e Kalasë së Gjirokastrës që u krye me Urdhër të Ali Pashës, në vitet 1812-1813.
Dokumeti në fjalë shkruan konkretisht:
“Tito Baltadorit, - Janinë.
Jepi mjeshtrit Themeli, që punon në Gjirokastër groshë 500,( pesqind grosh) dhe mbaje mirë llogaritë e bëj diferencën, asgjë më shumë.”
Dora vetë Ali Pasha
Preveza, 17 Shkurt 1813
Poshtë këtyre fjalëve, mbi të njëjtin dokument është bërë shënimi i njerëzve që kanë tërhequr shumën e parave të urdhëruara nga Ali Pasha. Në të thuhet: “Sipas urdhërit të Zotit tonë, unë Dhimitri dhe Zafiri nga Marjani muarrëm nga Tito Baltadori grosh pesqind, pra 500.”-
Unë, Dhimitri djali i Usta Themelit dhe nipi i tij, Zafiri, muarrëm këtë shumë.
Sot më datë 20 Shkurt 1813"
(9).(“Arhio Ali Pasa” – Genadio Vivliothiki – Tomos B, Instituto Neoelenikon Erevnon,Athina 2007, f.324)
Përmes reshtave të mësipërm, djali dhe nipi i Mjeshtrit Themeli, na zbulojnë qartas se prej nga janë dhe kush është vendi i origjinës së tyre – pra Marjani i Korçës, një fshat me qytetërim të hershëm dhe tradita të njohura në ndërtimtari edhe në kohët moderne. Besojmë që edhe sot duhet të ketë pinjollë të kësaj fare në ato vise apo në Korçë.

Tiranë 3 Shtator 2010

----------

